

Google Docs rolls out mobile editor for Android, iOS - wiks
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/google-docs-rolls-out-mobile-editor-for-android-ios/41784

======
Semiapies
I've been happy with being able to just read my docs on my Droid. Light
editing would be nice - it's not as if that keyboard is suitable for writing
anything of significant length.

